# He interferes in things that have nothing to do with him



## Andrew___

May I ask how we say in Modern Standard Arabic:

*"He interferes in things that have nothing to do with him".*

*Context: *Someone criticising a neighbour for using too much water when washing the (neighbour's own) car.

Can I say:

يتدخل في الأمور ألتي ليس له أي علاقة فيها على الاطلاق


----------



## ayed

Andrew___ said:


> May I ask how we say in Modern Standard Arabic:
> 
> *"He interferes in things that have nothing to do with him".*
> 
> *Context: *Someone criticising a neighbour for using too much water when washing the (neighbour's own) car.
> 
> Can I say:
> 
> *يتدخل في الأمور التي ليس له أية علاقة بها على الاطلاق*


Yes, you can.In short,I would say:
*يتدخل فيما لايعنيه*


----------



## azeid

"من تدخل فيما لا يعنيه سمع مالا يرضيه"
Arabic Quote


----------



## Andrew___

Thanks Azeid.  Can you help me understand your proverb:

It seems to me to say:
"He who interfereres with what doesn't concern him has heard money which he is pleased with".  I am confused lol


----------



## JONO.

I think he meant ما لا , Both separate words meaning "Which isn't" , 

من تدخل فيما لا يعنيه سمع ما لا يرضيه"
He who interferes to what doesn't concern him, Made him listen to something which isn't pleasing to him.


----------



## Andrew___

Oh I see.  Thanks Jono for that.


----------



## azeid

Andrew___ said:


> Thanks Azeid.  Can you help me understand your proverb:
> 
> It seems to me to say:
> "He who interfereres with what doesn't concern him has heard money which he is pleased with".  I am confused lol



Hi Andrew,
  "ما لا" is " ما " + " لا "
ما is a pronoun like that and "لا " for the negative meaning
so the second part of you translation will be " heard what he is is not pleased with"

Is it clear now ?


----------



## Andrew___

Yes it is clear now - thank you for this clarification


----------



## azeid

JONO. said:


> I think he meant ما لا , Both separate words meaning "Which isn't" ,
> 
> من تدخل فيما لا يعنيه سمع ما لا يرضيه"
> He who interferes to what doesn't concern him, Made him listen to something which isn't pleasing to him.


Perfect Jono
could you please tell me what is "Nonayobiz"  in your native language?


----------



## Andrew___

May I ask how we pronounce: يعنيه.  Is it ya3niih?


----------



## azeid

Andrew___ said:


> May I ask how we pronounce: يعنيه.  Is it ya3niih?


I think it is better to say "ya3neeh"


----------



## Mahaodeh

Andrew___ said:


> May I ask how we pronounce: يعنيه. Is it ya3niih?


 

Yes, that's correct.

----
Up to my knowledge, the proverb is: من تدخل في ما لا يعنيه *لقي* ما لا يرضيه

I would translate it as: He who interfers with what does not concern him _will_ find/get what does not please him.

Since this is a conditional sentence, the second half (جواب الشرط) refers to the future although it is said in the past tense; similar to من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ومن سار على الدرب وصل.


----------



## azeid

Mahaodeh said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> ----
> Up to my knowledge, the proverb is: من تدخل في ما لا يعنيه *لقي* ما لا يرضيه
> 
> I would translate it as: He who interfers with what does not concern him _will_ find/get what does not please him.
> 
> Since this is a conditional sentence, the second half (جواب الشرط) refers to the future although it is said in the past tense; similar to من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ومن سار على الدرب وصل.


Sorry Mahaodeh,
 Could you please explain why do you choose "ya3niih" ? isn't it like "Jeel" which you wrote before ?


----------



## clevermizo

azeid said:


> Sorry Mahaodeh,
> Could you please explain why do you choose "ya3niih" ? isn't it like "Jeel" which you wrote before ?




ii (ī) stands for the long vowel ــيـــ like in يعنيه , في, etc.

ee (ē) is a long version of [e] which is used in some dialects to pronounce words like عليه and بيت (like French é).

Some people use "ee" to represent "ii" but this usage can be sometimes confusing.


----------



## Josh_

In case you are interested, Andrew, here is a proverb that occurs in some colloquial dialects:

يا داخِل بين البصلة وقشرتها، ما ينوبك إلا صنتها (ريحتها)ـ

I'm not sure it occurs in MSA.

For the meaning you can check here.


----------



## Ghabi

For what it's worth, in _1,001 Nights_, the warning goes that لا تتكلم فيما لا يعنيك تسمع ما لا يرضيك (in the story حكاية الحمال مع البنات).


----------



## Andrew___

Thank you Ghabi for this nice quote from AN.



Josh_ said:


> In case you are interested, Andrew, here is a proverb that occurs in some colloquial dialects:
> 
> يا داخِل بين البصلة وقشرتها، ما ينوبك إلا صنتها (ريحتها)ـ



Many thanks Josh for this nice colloquial phrase.


----------



## ayed

In Saudi, we say :
*وش دخل عصك في شي ما يخصك*


----------



## Ghabi

ayed said:


> In Saudi, we say :
> *وش دخل عصك في شي ما يخصك*



Does عص mean عصاة, I wonder?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Josh_ said:


> In case you are interested, Andrew, here is a proverb that occurs in some colloquial dialects:
> 
> يا داخِل بين البصلة وقشرتها، ما ينوبك إلا صنتها (ريحتها)ـ
> 
> I'm not sure it occurs in MSA.
> 
> For the meaning you can check here.


 
It occurs in fus7 as لا مَدْخَلَ بين العصا ولحائها; in Iraq they say لا تدخل بين العصا وقشرتها

I believe all three are not identical to "don't interfere with other people's business"; they basically mean "when there is trouble between two people that are somehow related to each other (ex. siblings, husband/wife, from same group/clan/club/organisation/business firm ...etc.), don't get yourself into it because eventually they will make up and you would have neither helped nor kept out of it.


----------

